# Do any of you use those "tube dusters"?



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, for lack of knowing what the real name is...They look like a great long tube sock and you must put powder in them.  When the cattle walk under they get dusted and it keeps flies off.

Does anyone use them?

Is it worth it? 

I am thinking about maybe getting one but don't want to waste my money if they dont' work.   Thanks!


----------



## jhm47 (May 30, 2013)

The ones I've seen are long and white.  You don't put powder in them, you put an insecticide mixed with diesel fuel till it begins to run off.  Better than nothing, but barely.  Personally, I use two insecticide ear tags in each cow, and one in each calf.  Be sure to use tags that have two types of insecticide.  The flies in this area are resistant to pyrethrins.  The more expensive tags are by far the best.  You get what you pay for.  My neighbor does nothing to control flies, and he has lots of problems with pinkeye in his calves.  Each year he has several calves that are totally blind.  I suggested that he should try insecticide tags, and he said, "they cost too much."  Now, if you figure that each calf is worth $700 - $800, and he lost two or three each year, he could have bought a lot of tags with the $$$ he lost in those calves.  But---to each his own.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 31, 2013)

Thanks jhm.  Good to know!  I didn't know about the insecitcide and diesel fuel mixture.  I'll have to check into the ear tags.  We only have one cow that has an ear tag to hang it from.  I'll have to do some checking and see what we can come up with.  

Thanks again.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 13, 2013)

jhm47:
I know this is several months old, but he's probably  referring to "fly bullets" . Same as a cow rub but short--about 2-3' long and hang vertically. Same insecticide/diesel mix, but it's to rub on the sides of the animal instead of just on the back.  I use a long rub, and tags. Got cotton flaps hanging from the rub to help get some of the mix on to the sides and face.  I've never used the bullets, but here's a pic:
http://www.jefferspet.com/fly-bullets/camid/liv/cp/PW-B1/



			
				jhm47 said:
			
		

> The ones I've seen are long and white.  You don't put powder in them, you put an insecticide mixed with diesel fuel till it begins to run off.  Better than nothing, but barely.  Personally, I use two insecticide ear tags in each cow, and one in each calf.  Be sure to use tags that have two types of insecticide.  The flies in this area are resistant to pyrethrins.  The more expensive tags are by far the best.  You get what you pay for.  My neighbor does nothing to control flies, and he has lots of problems with pinkeye in his calves.  Each year he has several calves that are totally blind.  I suggested that he should try insecticide tags, and he said, "they cost too much."  Now, if you figure that each calf is worth $700 - $800, and he lost two or three each year, he could have bought a lot of tags with the $$$ he lost in those calves.  But---to each his own.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope.  I was referring to the long one that they walk under.  It seems as though they are not as effective as one would think.  We have managed with dusting them and a raybon cattle block.  The flies have been kept to a minimum thankfully.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 15, 2013)

I've had pretty good results with them, but location is crucial for them to do any good. Earlier in the year, I had one placed as seen in the pic--they have to go thru it to get to the loose mineral and salt. Now I have another across a gateway they go thru to get to water.


----------

